# Current thoughts on the 2017 Synapse UDI2?



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

My current bike is out of commission and Im looking to purchase a new one. Im 6 foot at 260-ish and Im looking at purchasing either a Synapse UDI2 disc or a Domane UDI2 disc. Other than my first thought of the color scheme looking hideous (I personally liked the 2016 color scheme of cannondale green)... what do you think of the comparison?

At this point these are my current opinions:
1. Tire clearance. (Domane) Domane has 32 stock vs Synapse has 28s. Im still trying to figure out the max for a Synapse and I think it is 30? Comparing it to a pic I have seen on these forums previously.
2. Comfort. (Domane) The whole isospeed thing is pretty comfortable. I personally didnt like last years Domane because the front end felt rough compared to the back but I think I had that placed in my mind since that was the biggest complaint. Synapse has the SAVE but it feels like my old R3 to me... so I was ok with it.
3. Cost. (Synapse) By far and large!!! Synapse 2017 is 4500 while Domane 2017 is 6500? Crazy difference.
4. Support. Im not sure about this one since I would be going to my LBS for any issues. I hear Cannondale support is slow but I know nothing about Trek support.

Just curious on your thoughts please. While I feel the Domane is a better bike... I am thinking Synapse for the cost but I would really like to get 32s on the wheelset.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If the Synapse is disc it will fit 32s.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Have a 2014 Synapse HiMod disc with Di2 and 2017 Domane SLR7 disc Di2. Ride both regularly. Other than being heavier than the Synapse the Domane is my favorite. The Domane is more comfortable to me and handles as well at the level I ride at as the Synapse. I have another set of wheels with 35 gravel tires mounted for the Domane. It takes me 5 minutes to swap between road and gravel wheel sets along with adjusting the ISO slider on the seat post. For a big semi competitive climbing day on pavement I would take the Synapse. For all the other days the Domane is my friend.


----------



## Duffdaddy (May 5, 2016)

What do you mean with the cost differences? They are equal. The lowest price carbon Domane S is $1800 and the lowest cost carbon Synapse is also $1800. Between, Trek, Specialized, and CDale, the prices are similar and have bikes in every thousand dollar range from $1800 to $10,000-plus. I have a Project One SLR Domane, which is their highest end frame which is equivalent in cost and premium to a Synapse Hi-Mod.


----------

